
CentOS 7 Public QA Release - edwintorok
http://seven.centos.org/2014/06/centos-7-public-qa-release/
======
avtar
It looks like the EPEL repo is slowly getting populated as well
[https://dl.fedoraproject.org/pub/epel/beta/7/x86_64/](https://dl.fedoraproject.org/pub/epel/beta/7/x86_64/)

------
btgeekboy
In case you're overeager like me and are frantically searching for ISOs to try
out:

> Currently, we only have RPM packages online, but will be bringing
> installable media online as soon as we have it ready.

------
tempestn
Has CentOS made the switch to MariaDB with 7? (I'm assuming so, since CentOS 7
is based on RHEL 7, correct?)

~~~
avtar
Yes they've switched to MariaDB 5.5.35
[http://buildlogs.centos.org/c7.00.03/mariadb/20140610212439/...](http://buildlogs.centos.org/c7.00.03/mariadb/20140610212439/5.5.35-3.el7.i386/)

------
brokenparser
I'm eagerly waiting for Scientific, but there's no word on when to expect it
that I know of

